
DEFCON web certificate expires – what’s going on? - dc352
https://dan.enigmabridge.com/defcon-web-certificate-expires-whats-going-on/
======
LinuxBender
The cert does not contain the apex domain.[1]

[1]
[https://dev.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.defcon.or...](https://dev.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.defcon.org&latest)

------
dc352
... or is it a part of a grand scheme to return back to blackhat roots?

